
MyBalsamiq reaches $200,000 in total revenue ($40K/month) - congrats - ricg
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2012/07/09/22pre/
======
impostervt
Wonder what they thing about their new competitor?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4222992>

~~~
ricg
...what they usually do: work hard on creating (and improving) an awesome
product. Peldi always seemed to focus on the product more than on the
competition.

myBalsamiq is being developed by a proven team and they have quite some
headway in terms of traction and features (in particular the project
management features, it's more than a sketch app). Does this mean they will be
the only ones making money in that market? No. There's always room for a
different take on mockups, but it's going to be tough to compete directly with
Balsamiq.

